# December in Sapelo!



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 3, 2015)

For the first time in 3 years, I'll be returning to Sapelo in December!!  Man I'm excited!!!!
I was saddened to find out earlier that George Walker passed away...he will be missed.


----------



## kperry7069 (Sep 3, 2015)

My group will be there as well.


----------



## leftystar (Sep 4, 2015)

Our group of 5 is going


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 4, 2015)

*My Spot*

I usually set up just to the right of the road, in the trees as you enter the camp. I'll be by myself in a little tent under a tarp...
See you there!!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 7, 2015)

*don't rEMember...*

i have not been to Sapelo in several years...
somebody refresh my memory.  Do I need to travel to the island on 12/2 for the 12/3 hunt or is 12/3 actually a scouting day?


----------



## aabradley82 (Nov 9, 2015)

Didn't look at the dates. Wednesday is the scouting day. Hunt Thursday, Friday, Saturday. We just got back and the woods are loaded with acorns.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 10, 2015)

*Thanks!!*

Got my ferry reservation!!!


----------



## leftystar (Nov 18, 2015)

If the lord's willing. We'll be headed there Tuesday morning hopefully be on island time around 2. what time are yall gonna get up and reserve a spot?


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 21, 2015)

*See you there!*

I'll be on the 8:00 AM ferry the day before the hunt!


----------



## leftystar (Nov 30, 2015)

leaving first thing in the morning.


----------



## kperry7069 (Dec 1, 2015)

We will be there in the morning as well


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Dec 5, 2015)

*Disappointing...*

First time on the island in 4 years...VERY disappointed in the decline in deer population. First time, after 7 trips to Sapelo, that I didn't even SEE a deer from the stand. It was good to see familiar faces though!


----------



## leftystar (Dec 6, 2015)

I finally sealed the deal on one yesterday evening. 30lber. But I agree gotta cut back on the open archery season I think.


----------



## Michael (Dec 7, 2015)

I sat in a stand on Sapelo last week for over 24 hours to see 2 deer. Kilt the first one, a 3 1/2 yr old 3 ptr that weighed 86 lbs. He came by me about 8 AM on the first day. Didn't see anything else until 5:20 PM on the last day. The 2nd deer was about the same size as the one Tim kilt, a 5 1/2 yr old 7 ptr that also weighed 86 lbs (2nd pic).  I didn't find 2nd buck Saturday night and couldn't return to look for him Sunday 

On a positive note, at least I did see twice as many deer this year than last year.   I agree with Jerry - they need to stop allowing anyone kill as many deer as they want after the quota hunt is done.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Dec 8, 2015)

*Good to meet you...*

It was good to meet you and to see Tim again!  Happy for both of you!


----------

